# macport et installation php



## tit0uille (2 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Je ne suis pas sûr d'être dans le bon forum, mais il me semble que c'est plutôt ici qu'on parle de macports, donc je me lance. Si un admin pense qu'il serait mieux placé dans le forum développement web, je lui laisserai le soin de déplacer mon message, d'avance merci.

Comme le dit le titre, je cherche à installer php avec macports. 
Je viens d'installer apache via la même méthode, ça a très bien fonctionné, j'ai édité httpd.conf et tout roule, je tourne maintenant avec apache2 dans /opt/local/apache2 plutôt que /etc/apache2.

Mon problème est le suivant : l'installation php5 par défaut n'est pas compilée avec -with-freetype-dir et j'en ai réellement besoin. Malheureusement, l'installation par défaut ne permet pas d'ajouter ce genre d'options de compilation. 

Maintenant, j'aimerai donc installer php5 avec macport, mais j'ai quelques doutes sur la manière de faire... actuellement, la version de php installée est compilée avec les options suivantes : 


```
'/SourceCache/apache_mod_php/apache_mod_php-44.4/php/configure' '--prefix=/usr' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--with-apxs2=/usr/sbin/apxs' '--with-ldap=/usr' '--with-kerberos=/usr' '--enable-cli' '--with-zlib-dir=/usr' '--enable-trans-sid' '--with-xml' '--enable-exif' '--enable-ftp' '--enable-mbstring' '--enable-mbregex' '--enable-dbx' '--enable-sockets' '--with-iodbc=/usr' '--with-curl=/usr' '--with-config-file-path=/etc' '--sysconfdir=/private/etc' '--with-mysql-sock=/var/mysql' '--with-mysqli=/usr/bin/mysql_config' '--with-mysql=/usr' '--with-openssl' '--with-xmlrpc' '--with-xsl=/usr' '--without-pear'
```

GD est également installé (mais je ne vois pas l'argument dans la compilation, mais bref...)

J'aimerai avoir le même type de configuration, mais en y incluant également --with-freetype-dir...
Je sais que je peux installer php5 via la ligne de commande 


```
sudo ./port install php5 +apache2 + mysql5 +sqlite +pear
```

mais je ne sais pas du tout quels seront les options de compilation... oui, je sais, newbie oblige...

Bref, ce que j'aimerai savoir, c'est comment passer des arguments de compilation lorsque je vais installer php5 via macports... Quand est-ce que je dois les inclure, comment est-ce que je dois les inclure, etc... Toute information complémentaire sera la bienvenue, genre si je me trompe et que je dois réinstaller, est-ce que je fais un 

```
sudo ./port upgrade php5
```
où est-ce que je dois d'abord désinstaller php5 (mais là je ne connais pas la commande...), etc...

J'ai pas mal cherché sur le web mais je n'ai rien trouvé de vraiment concluant sur le sujet, mis à part des lignes de commande comme je l'ai montré ci-dessus, mais pas d'informations sur les options de compilation... un peu d'aide serait bienvenue.

En vous remerciant d'avance pour les pistes et suggestions 

Thierry aka titouille


----------



## grumff (2 Février 2010)

J'ai pas de solution direct à ton problème, mais tu tiens à tout prix à utiliser macports ? Parce que t'aurais peut-être ce qu'il te faut avec mamp/xamp.


----------



## ntx (2 Février 2010)

Les compilations macports sont dans /opt/local donc ça n'interfère pas avec les versions installées par le système qui sont dans /usr.


----------



## tatouille (4 Février 2010)

tit0uille a dit:


> Thierry aka guigui



sudo port install php5-gd, apprend a te servir d'un port-source avant de poser des questions hallucinemment stupides,
par port tu peux lister les pkg accessibles, php est modulaire guigui aka Thierryvanmekouille et j'espere que c'est bien la derniere fois que l'on entend parler toi cas social.


----------

